# New pc. Clock speed vs. Cores



## thereus (Jul 28, 2017)

deleted


----------



## stixman (Jul 28, 2017)

How wide is your head


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jul 28, 2017)

How many tracks do you use at a time? How many tracks do you plan on using in the next 3-5 years? Are you comfortable with VEP?


----------



## Publius (Jul 28, 2017)

On windows 10, the task manager has a performance tab. Took at your system memory/cpu usage while its running ok, and look at it when it is over-loaded. See if its the cpu or memory that is getting full. I think diva uses a lot of cpu, but don't know the numbers. The i7-970 is a good cpu, but as you said, newer technology will have faster motherboard type stuff. I don't think cpus get much over 4gig these days, so its easier for intel to add cores. The first core will be used for most stuff, and other cores can be utilized as opportunities arise. I doubt that 10 cores will be a lot faster than 6. These are general principles as I don't have a project yet that has been too much for my pc.


----------



## Publius (Jul 28, 2017)

thereus said:


> Indeed, perhaps what I really need is a new motherboard and chipset.


My experience is that a new cpu would be needed to get the new motherboard technology, but if you can find an upgrade motherboard that works better, best of luck to you!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jul 28, 2017)

Based on my experience, newer processors with similar specs will give you better performance so it's really difficult to judge. I went from a 6 core 3.33GHz to a 6 core 3.3GHz that was probably 5 years newer and got a big performance boost. 

If you're using things like Diva instead of massive orchestral templates then I'd suggest going with the speed. Something like the i7-7700K might already be a big step up from the 970.


----------



## Publius (Jul 28, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> ...If you're using things like Diva instead of massive orchestral templates then I'd suggest going with the speed. Something like the i7-7700K might already be a big step up from the 970.


 Passmark shows these chips going from a benchmark of 8,000 to 12,000, and that's before overclocking.  I am just getting started, but my strategy was to use mostly samplers to conserve pc power. Also, newer motherboards have faster ram and busses among the system components--and potential for faster ssd usage if the mobo goes from a 3 gig stata to 6 gig.

That 7700k looks very nice to me, but I have enough cpu now, so best to use it for a few years or until it runs out of gas. ):

As far as my advice, I can add that I have the best results writing up and pricing systems and looking at benchmarks. No need to rule out a mobo upgrade, but need to investigate and compare. My experience over decades is that people always think their used computers are worth more than they readlly are, so comparing the numbers I normally find a new setup has the best performance for the dollar. Also, parts for older generations of computing can cost more than new as they aren't manufactured anymore--so, again, design some systems on paper and look at the pros and cons. Sometimes a new power supply is needed as well, so I end up only really keeping the case and video card... Still way cheaper than a fully built system--for those of us who are comfortable with the under the hood stuff.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jul 28, 2017)

thereus said:


> Will VEPro let me repurpose the i7-970 as a synth and effects box?



Yes but I'd use that for samples so that you can have the processor heavy stuff in your DAW with the newer processor.


----------



## Publius (Jul 28, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Yes but I'd use that for samples so that you can have the processor heavy stuff in your DAW with the newer processor.


 To make sure I understand how people are doing this... Is this then making the older system a powerful sampler by sending it midi and getting the sound out of it--maybe a digital spdif or the like? Or maybe there is a network based protocol for this like motu avb...


----------



## rgames (Jul 29, 2017)

Clock speed still seems to be king for most DAW-type applications if your goal is low latency. If you're OK running at high latency (say 20 ms or higher) then it doesn't really matter. If you're running out of CPU then more cores might help. That's easy to check - just load up the performance monitor and see what your CPU usage is in heavy projects.

My personal experience is this: I used to run my full orchestral template (that included a few synths) on an i7 920 (four cores) at about 6 ms latency (128+128 soundcard+VE Pro buffer). When I upgraded to a six-core processor (i7 4930k), the same projects ran at the same latency. I just got an i9 7900x (ten cores) and - guess what? - projects run at the same latency, occasionally slightly lower. Note, however, that I never ran into CPU bottlenecks; I always ran into real-time (ASIO) bottlenecks first. So, for a full orchestral template, I saw no difference in performance between 4 and 10 cores.

Those three machines have vastly different performance in terms of CPU benchmarks but all performed basically the same in terms of DAW performance. So I don't place a lot of stock in CPU benchmarks - they don't really apply to DAW usage, at least not the way most folks around here use them. Note, though, that all of these systems ran overclocked between 4.0 and 4.5 GHz. So the clock speeds were pretty comparable - certainly higher than 3.2 GHz.

So, again, if latency is your limitation then clock speed is probably a better choice. If CPU power is the limitation (not ASIO usage) then more cores might help.

Another consideration is the fact that multiple, cheaper machines still outperform any single machine. For a lot of people a single machine is good enough, though. It depends heavily on your workflow and the type of music you write.

But here's the real bottom line: PCs haven't been a bottleneck in anyone's worflow for the last 5-10 years. YOU are now the primary bottleneck . Any machine/setup you buy can work - you just need to adapt your workflow more to some than others.

rgames


----------

